# Pigeons needs home NY



## Stray123 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,
I work in an animal hospital that also does wildlife rescue and
rehabilatation. We have two pigeons and one white dove that have come
to us starving.One pigeon is white and banded(Green band 2006) we
contacted the store that sold it they do not want it back. The other
pigeon is grey white and reddish with some crowning around his head,
(Im sorry I do not know pigeon breeds)That bird is also banded
(457Jo90)but I have had no luck tracing the band. The dove is white
and was picked up at a cemetary (most likely released to honor some
deceased person)They have been with us for over a month. I had wrote
in to the Daily News about people releasing doves and white pigeons
at weddings and funerals. These poor guys just can't fend for
themselves like our NY feral pigeons. Someone contacted me through my
NY Daily news comment and expressed an intrest in the birds. I have
spoken to him and he wanted to come from PA to pick up the birds but
has yet to show up. I need to get these guys out of the hospital so
we can make room for the really sick and injured wildlife. We will
not release them because we do not want them to starve again.If you
would like to adopt 1 2 or all 3 please contact me [email protected]
please put pigeons in subject line.I will only adopt out to a
responsible person with a coop. Must be in NY area I will not ship.
Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I just wanted tothank you for helping these birds and supplying them with room and board until they have a home. Yes, they should not be released and will require a home.

We have several members who live around the area and hopefully one will respond, since shipping is not an option-then I can't help you, but I'm sure there will be a response..hopefully...soon.

Which hospital are you?

I too have a "wedding release victim", but only because someone did a quick money making scheme, never trained the birds and this was a white king, a pigeon with no flying skills or homing ability. This is a problem everywhere.

Ther are so many reputable "white release" businesses that really do train their birds very well, and they are actually white homing pigeons who do have the skills for speed and homing ability. We have a few members that have these businesses, and they are top notch. People seeking wedding release birds, need to find a reliable sources, instead of the quick money-making schemes.


----------



## Stray123 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your response. Im in Nassau county. I hope I can find a home for them soon since they are taking space for wildlife that is normally released after rehab. I won't ship for 2 reasons 1)I would not know how too. 2) I want to be sure im not shipping to someone that would abuse or misuse them in any matter. We are expecting high winds tommorow which always brings us plenty of ophaned birds and squirrels. Any suggestions are welcome. This guy that contacted me via my daily news opinion still may show up.
Thanks again


----------



## Stray123 (Apr 11, 2007)

HI,
Just wanted to let everyone know That the 2 pigeons have been placed.
Thank you everyone for your advice and responses. The white dove is still up for adoption this bird will need to be an indoor bird im told.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for letting us know. This is great news, I am glad they found a home.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*White dove still available!*



Stray123 said:


> HI,
> Just wanted to let everyone know That the 2 pigeons have been placed.
> Thank you everyone for your advice and responses. The white dove is still up for adoption this bird will need to be an indoor bird im told.


I'm glad to hear the pigeons have been adopted.

So...okay, is there anyone out there who would be able to give this white dove a loving home?


----------

